# pellet feeding question



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

I set up a new 55 gallon tank. I have 5 malawi cichlids in there. I'm not sure how to make sure they are getting what they need foodwise. I bought the Hikari Cichlid Gold floating pellets. When I am watching they seem very reluctant to come up and eat. One of them does, but the others stay towards the bottom of the tank--these are all Mbuna btw. If I leave and come back the pellets are gone. I've been putting in 1 pellet per fish 2x per day. Will that suffice? Or do they need more? I want to try some sinking pellets, but need to find a local store that has them. I am mindful NOT to overfeed, but I fear I may be underfeeding them. Oh yeah, and my guys are about 1.5 inches, small guys. Thanks, Ed


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't make them surface feed any longer than you have to. Get the sinking pellets. There are a lot of 
good ones out there. I use NLS. Feed per directions on the container.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I use Hikari Gold floating pellets. I soak mine for a few minutes in a small cup of tank water to soften them up a bit. As a side benefit, I find that they sink a little too.

If you do change foods (to a true sinking pellet) just make sure you mix your new food and old food for a while as opposed to making a sudden and full change. Same way you would do with a dog or cat...

kevin


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

why are floating pellets bad?


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

my mbuna, all 19 of them, come up to the surface to feed on their hikari cichlid gold floating pellets, aswell as tetra algae crisps and the occasional freezdried brine shrimp, they couldnt be more comfortable.
heck, *** even fed them while doing a water change (just so they know water changes arent bad things) and now, they swim all around my hands and the syphon.

just give them time, and they will get used to you being there, now when mine see me move atall while im in the room, they head straight for the top of the tank.


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks, those are helpful responses. my only fear is that the one fish who isn't afraid now will eat too much and get bloat and the others who are shy won't eat enough and will suffer as well. hehe.

is a pellet per fish per feeding enough food if i feed them 2x per day? thanks again for the answers.

also, i am pretty sure hikari makes a sinking version of cichlid gold so the issue of changing food would be less of a question. its a matter of whether i can find it locally.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

i think hikari does make a version of it, but its only available in a few sizes.
I would have it if they made it in mini pelletes, but they dont  so im making due with these.

I just give my fish whatever theyll take in 30 seconds, then leave it alone. *** never really counted how many pellets that is per fish though


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah my fish come right up to the surface... everytime i step in the room they come to the corner of the tank that i drop the food in and get really excited! 
doesnt bother them in the least


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

ry05coupe said:


> i think hikari does make a version of it, but its only available in a few sizes.
> I would have it if they made it in mini pelletes, but they dont  so im making due with these.


Ya they do...
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16875

I use both floating and sinking... some of my fish like to eat at the top, and some like the bottom...

Just try not to over feed...

.


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks. I am trying not to overfeed, but I also have no idea how to gauge the proper amount. So far I've been going with about 2 pellets per fish per day, so I do a morning feeding of 6 pellets (since I have 6 malawi mbuna in my tank) and an evening feeding of 6 pellets. Is that too much?

Thanks again for all the suggestions and guidance.

Ed


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I would put more food in each feeding. After 30-45 seconds or so you can net out whatever is left.


----------

